# how to stop this certificate box from popping up in ie?



## jhess56 (May 12, 2010)

I use software to sift thru lists of urls to extract certain data for research. It uses Internet Explorer to do this.

I keep getting a pop up box asking about a certificate and I have to manually click yes or no which is annoying. This should run automatically while I sleep but it is not as it gets hung up on the first site that has this certificate pop up.

I've messed with all the settings regarding pop ups and certificates and prompts in IE that I could find yet it still keeps happening.

There is a pic of the offending certificate pop up here 
http://i478.photobucket.com/albums/rr143/jhess56/cert.jpg

Thanks


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

Go to tools>options>advanced and under Security see if "Check for server certificate revocation"is ticked.
If so untick it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also, make sure you have the correct date and time on your computer.


----------



## jhess56 (May 12, 2010)

thanks guys...but i already have those two cert boxes in the advanced tab section unchecked and my date/time is displaying the correct current date and time

still having the same problem,any other ideas?


----------



## jhess56 (May 12, 2010)

there must be some way to auto accept certs. or in some other way turn this pop up off?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the following:


Start Internet Explorer.
Click Tools > Internet Options.
Choose the Advanced tab.
Scroll to the bottom of the Settings to the group titled "Security".
Place a checkmark in the box "Allow active content to run in files on my computer".
Click OK.


----------

